# Small guppies?



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I was at the LFS yesterday and bought 30 guppies for $3.

THey are about bite size for my five 4-6" p's.

Was hoping they aren't bad for the P's.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

quarentine them and you should be fine...


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Fedder guppies seem small for 4-6 inch p's but would be a good snack I used to feed my reds them when they where like 3 inches.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

30 guppies for 3$?!?!? wow.. thats amazin


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

if healthy go ahead all will work out fine!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> Feeder guppies seem small for 4-6 inch p's but would be a good snack I used to feed my reds them when they where like 3 inches
> 
> 
> > It'll give them some exercise too!!! Chasing them around!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ya they work really good for small P.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

My reds that size ignore guppies


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

deff good to feed them...u should quarantine them though..try feedin some "white" fish fillets to


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

I have 9 P's at about 4 inches. I have about 40 guppies that swim in my tank. They totally ignore them. I like having them though to have some more stuff swimming around in the tank.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

PETCO has feeder gold fish for 9 cents w/ petco card, 12 cents with out the card. get the card, its free.i get 100 for a lil over $9. i put them in a 5 gallon tupperware container with air stone. i put in a net full every day.. i have a 14 inch jardini. what a piggy he is..


----------



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

Those are for the tiny ones. That's no fun. Gotta get the big ones which with the card cost like .25 each.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Your Ps will love it...just quarantine :nod: !


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just as stated, quarentine 'em. Treat guppies as the way you would feed your Ps goldfish. Cant be too carefull.


----------

